

Physics Paper of the week: Collective Motion of Moshers at Heavy Metal Concerts - bigfoot
http://arxiv.org/abs/1302.1886

======
bigfoot
Quoting from the end of the paper:

"Source code and a phase diagram generating Python script are available under
the M.I.T. license on github.com at <https://github.com/mattbierbaum/moshpits>
. An interactive Javascript version of the simulation is available at
<http://mattbierbaum.github.com/moshpits.js> ."

